# Get lost!



## darkhooda

Something like "Va à ton chambre", or "Va à ailleures". I know those are bad grammar... Can anyone fix/help?


----------



## Benjy

you mean like synonymes for get lost? casse-toi? tire-toi? dégage?


----------



## darkhooda

Yes like get lost, or better yet, something milder, like go away...
Also, do those two work?


----------



## fetchezlavache

va t'en, sauve toi, file de là, file, allez ouste, zou.. but it all depends on the context and you don't say much.


----------



## Cath.S.

Hello Darkhooda, 
it should be
Va dans ta chambre!
Va t'en!


> casse-toi? tire-toi? dégage?


are all slang. Benjy could have added _barre-toi, fiche(- moi) le camp, débaRRasse-moi le plancher, and even du balai!_

_Va t'en _= normal French for "go away"
If you want to be even more polite, you can say :
_je te prie de partir / je te prie de t'en aller_
_or_
_"Je te prie de t'en aller/ je vous prie de vous en aller_


----------



## scandalously in love

ficher le camp


----------



## Charlie Parker

I wouldnt dare say this in English to one of my students, but I might in French. It might relieve some of the stress. I'm surprised there aren't more expressions in the WR dictionary. Clearly I can't say _fous le camp _to a student, but it would be nice to have a few more arrows in my quiver when I have to send a misbehaving student out of my class. I thought I heard or saw: _Fais du vent. _Are there other, more colorful expressions? Merci d'avance.


----------



## dewsy

De l'air!
Casse-toi!


----------



## SaintGerm

Bonjour, 
Personnellement, je ne dirais pas "casse-toi!" à un élève...
"De l'air", à la rigueur...


----------



## Donaldos

"tu sors!"
"dehors!"

"hors de ma vue!"


----------



## Charlie Parker

Thank you. I say _sors _to some of them. That might be the only French they learn. I like _hors de ma vue. _Is _fais du vent _used, or just _du vent _by itself?


----------



## bnas

I've never heard "Fais du vent". Just "du vent!" or "du balais!"

Don't say "casse-toi"... Try "(tu/vous) sors/sortez!" or "prends la porte!"


----------



## Sisal

Dégage
Va au diable.
It depends on the context.
Also would you "tutoyer" the student ? (dehors is neutral in this respect)


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci Sisal. Ici on tutoie les élèves.


----------



## anangelaway

Oui, ou encore _Allez, *ouste* !!!_ Ouste = du vent. Avec un geste de la main, pour expliquer à la personne de sortir/partir ou quitter les lieux.


----------



## weefoot

You are right, you shouldn't say "fous le camp", but "fiche le camp !" is possible


----------



## madolo

You can add : je t'ai assez vu


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci à tous. J'aime ces expression. Plus il y en a et mieux c'est si cela se dit.


----------



## archijacq

Charlie Parker said:


> Merci à tous. J'aime ces expression. Plus il y en a et mieux c'est si cela se dit.



alors je vais ajouter:
"Dégage !"


----------



## auggiedoggy

Peut-on dire « Va t'en » ou est-ce un peu trop forte, cette expression? 

Moi, j'aime « Prends la porte » ou « Hors de ma vue » 

AD


----------



## bnas

be careful with "prends la porte!" though... a stupid student might actually "démonter la porte et l'emmener avec lui"... (yeh yeh i've seen that before..)


----------



## Fishingcap

But don't say 'degage' to a student.
And BNAS is right i've seen a student trying to take the door too


----------



## weefoot

"va-t'en" n'est pas trop fort, c'est assez neutre en fait. Par contre, je n'utiliserais pas "dégage" !


----------



## SaintGerm

Un peu vieillot : "Oust ! Tu sors !"


----------



## Topsie

If President Sarkozy can say "casse-toi (pov' con!)".... mind you, that's probably a good enough reason _not _to!
There's also "vas voir là-bas si j'y suis!"


----------



## Parigigi

Allez, ouste !
Lâche-moi !
Dégage !
Hors de ma vue !
Du balais !
Du vent ! Tu m'étouffes !


----------



## bnas

You did the same mistake I did with "du balais!" actually there is no final "s" : "du balai!"

In my region (Lorraine) we use a German word as well : "Raus!"


----------



## weefoot

Topsie said:


> There's also "vas voir là-bas si j'y suis!"


Oh, that is a good one, Topsie, it did not occur to me at first, but I love it, too  !


----------



## madeleineze

fetchezlavache said:


> va t'en, sauve toi, file de là, file, allez ouste, zou.. but it all depends on the context and you don't say much.



salut. . . 
what exactly does file de là, file mean?
or tire-toi even? 
is fiche le camp common?


merci d'avance!!


----------



## SwissPete

Filer - to go off, to leave.
Se tirer - same
Ficher le camp - same again
Foutre le camp - same again

But they all have different connotations, and are not interchangeable.

____________________________________________

How come nobody suggested _déguerpir_?


----------



## Smithy73

I have seen a large number of threads that attempt to translate the phrase "get lost". The common responses are: casse-toi, dégage and va te faire voir. All of these however "tutoie" the 'target'. How could I tell a group of people to get lost? Cassez-vous e.t.c., for some reason, sounds too polite, although this is probably completely irrational. Feedback?


----------



## mirifica

Bonjour,

Allez au diable ? Allez-vous faire voir ?


----------



## kaylee89

Bonjour tout le monde, 

Could anyone please help me translate the following phrase from English into french: 
_To tell someone to get lost_

My attempt: 
_dire à quelqu'un de dégager _

Thanks in advance


----------



## Gérard Napalinex

"Dégager" has become very visible lately, as widely used on rebels' banners in Tunisia or Aegypt - but it is still pretty rude.
"d'aller se faire voir", although impolite also, is less rude.

HTH


----------



## pirlouette

Il y a toute une liste de traductions possibles : "Dire à quelqu'un
- d'aller se faire cuire un oeuf
- d'aller voir ailleurs si on y est
- d'aller se faire voir
- d'aller se faire voir chez les Grecs
- de dégager
- de décamper"
Etc. Peut-être quelqu'un en connaîtra-t-il d'autres


----------



## Micia93

Welcome on the forum 

no, fiche-moi / fous-moi *le* camp"


----------



## pointvirgule

[…]

Other alternatives for _va-t'en_ : _disparais, décampe, va voir ailleurs si j'y suis._
(In Québécois, for those interested, we also have: _fais du vent, fais de l'air _and _diguédine !_ )


----------



## torontonian69

Guys would Fous le camp be "get the F out????"
It sounds so strong and rude/vulgar. What would be the equivalent to "get the F out!"?


----------



## guillaumedemanzac

Va te faire foutre! - very vulgar!
Va là-bas voir si j'y suis  - That's more subtle and I like that.

Is the spelling of con/camp correct? As a spoken phrase, I would have expected Sarkozi's "Pauvre con!" which means "stupid arsehole/stupid c**t" to give us the meaning of "Stuff it up your arse" = Fous le camp/con - the second word being a euphemistic spelling because it would not normally be written - "Sauve-toi, pauvre con!"


----------



## torontonian69

Thank you


----------

